# consiglio installazione gentoo dual processor

## jlord87

ciao a tutti!

...dopo aver risolto innumerevoli problemi con il boot sono giunto al punto di installare gentoo...  :Very Happy: 

l'ho già fatto una volta ma quest'oggi stavo provando su una scheda madre doppio processore slot1...

c'è qualche cosa che dovrei fare di particolare? :Rolling Eyes: 

avete qualche consiglio su come compilare i vari filea (per esempio il make.conf)?

GRaZie!!

----------

## .:chrome:.

no. basta che attivi le voci relative al SMP nel kernel

----------

## jlord87

 *Quote:*   

> no. basta che attivi le voci relative al SMP nel kernel

 

smp?

dove più precisamente?

al resto ci pensa gentoo??

----------

## .:chrome:.

sotto la configurazione del processore, ovviamente.

la gestione dell'hardware, e quindi anche del processore, è compito del solo kernel. il sistema che installi si adegua a quello che fa il kernel

----------

## jlord87

Ah bene!!

un'altra domandina:

mi hanno consigliato questo

 *Quote:*   

> La prima cosa da fare è modificare il file make.conf (il file di configurazione del compilatore)
> 
> (modificare make.conf) # nano -w /etc/make.conf
> 
> Il file presenta un aspetto simile a questo:
> ...

 

è ok così??

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *jlord87 wrote:*   

> è ok così??

 

si, va bene...

però, non per ripetermi, con una veloce occhiata a man gcc puoi trovare le risposte a tutti i tuoi dubbi  :Wink: 

----------

## jlord87

 *Quote:*   

> con una veloce occhiata a man gcc puoi trovare le risposte a tutti i tuoi dubbi

 

Ok grazie mille non lo sapevo!

CiaoCiao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

e' giusto ma non e' fondamentale.... dipende dal gradi di ottimizzazione che vuoi dare al tuo sistema... Sul fatto che serva o meno ad aumentare le prestazioni della macchina e' un po confusionario il discorso..... cmq c'e' un file chiamato make.conf.example che dovrebbe chiarirti la maggio parte dei tuoi dubbi...buona installazione

P.S. Ti consiglio di leggere il manuale di installazione di gentoo ->>questo

----------

## bender86

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> P.S. Ti consiglio di leggere il manuale di installazione di gentoo ->>questo

 

La maggior parte della documentazione si trova anche in italiano: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/index.xml

----------

## mambro

se hai due core/processori penso possa essere utile aggiungere al make.conf

```

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

```

edit: corretto l'errore di battitura   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Onip

```
MAKEOPTS="-j3"
```

 c'era una P  di troppo ....

----------

## jlord87

 *Quote:*   

> se hai due core/processori penso possa essere utile aggiungere al make.conf
> 
> ```
> 
> MAKEPOPTS="-j3"
> ...

 

questo è il mio make.conf...

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-02 -march=pentium2 -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> 
> USE="kde qt gtk2 gtk -gnome alsa X samba"
> ...

 

l'ho inserito nel punto giusto vero?

----------

## .:chrome:.

non esiste un punto giusto. è solo un elenco di valori.

io comunque butterei via quel file, e userei make.conf.example (cioé copia make.conf.example in make.conf). almeno quello è commentato e spiega un po' di cose che potrebbero chiarire molte idee

----------

## Luca89

 *jlord87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> questo è il mio make.conf...
> 
>  *Quote:*   CFLAGS="-02 -march=pentium2 -fomit-frame-pointer"
> ...

 

Scusa ma tu hai un pentium2 SMP?? Non credo che ne esistano.  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Scusa ma tu hai un pentium2 SMP?? Non credo che ne esistano. 

 

come no? se installi due processori su una mainboard non hai un sistema dual-processor?

----------

## Luca89

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   Scusa ma tu hai un pentium2 SMP?? Non credo che ne esistano.  
> 
> come no? se installi due processori su una mainboard non hai un sistema dual-processor?

 

Ops, non ci avevo pensato a questa cosa  :Embarassed:   :Very Happy: .

----------

## gutter

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Ops, non ci avevo pensato a questa cosa  .

 

E come dovresti fare per avere un sistema dual processor   :Question:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Di dual processor slot1 PII ne ho alcuni anche io, un vecchio stock ritirato "aggratise"...   :Laughing: 

L'unica cosa che ha dato problema a me con i dual processor in generale era l'APIC; freeze del kernel e problemi vari alle periferiche mi hanno fatto dannare...

Alla fine poi bastava avviare il kernel con l'opzione noapic...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ciao!  :Wink: 

----------

## jlord87

 *Quote:*   

> L'unica cosa che ha dato problema a me con i dual processor in generale era l'APIC; freeze del kernel e problemi vari alle periferiche mi hanno fatto dannare...
> 
> Alla fine poi bastava avviare il kernel con l'opzione noapic...

 

a chi lo dici!!!!

ci ho passato una settimana pensando di avere chissà ke problema all'hardware!!!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-429839-highlight-.html

ah...beh...comunque chi l'ha dura la vince!!!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

ciao ciao!!

----------

## Luca89

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   Ops, non ci avevo pensato a questa cosa  . 
> 
> E come dovresti fare per avere un sistema dual processor   

 

Avevo in mente solo i nuovi intel dual-core e non i dual-processor veri  :Very Happy: .

----------

## xdarma

Oltre a tutto quello che ti hanno già detto, per qualche raro, rarissimo programma è possibile abilitare il supporto per macchine smp con le flag USE.

Controlla che tra le use appaia qualcosa tipo smp o threads.

Se hai un baselayout unstable tipo baselayout-1.12.0_pre14, verifica che nel file /etc/conf.d/rc sia abilitato il RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes".

xdarma

----------

